# Norfolk or Lord Howe Islands fishing kayak hire?



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I am going to begin to plan a trip to one of these islands for next year and am wondering if anyone has been there and hired fishing kayaks there?
I am also unsure if the immediate area is national parks or greenzones surrounding the islands??

Anybody ever fished these two islands before?

What sort of species should i expect to encounter in these areas?

Jack.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

I spent one month on Lord Howe Island a few years ago. The fishing was fantastic. I am not sure if any Yaks are available for hire as I did not see any when I was over there.

I was landbased and if you are prepared to cycle for upto 30min and walk for 1 hour, you can hike into some more remote fishing spots.

The best spot is old gulch and is quite a hike. It is a deepwater rockledge and produces plenty of tuna and kingfish for the locals.

I managed a heap of bluefish and silver drummer to over 50cm as well as a few rat kings, a 4 1/2 foot shark and a nice rock cod.


----------



## lukec (Apr 16, 2008)

I just spent a week on Norfolk island and in my opinion it is the most spectacular and beautiful place I have ever been and I have travelled a lot of the world. I would love to move there for a while although they have very strict immigration where you have to be an ancestor or buy or start a small business. There was a mob doing kayak tours and they may hire kayaks. I met one local who regularly paddled around the island in his scupper pro although he was the only one I met on the island with a kayak. I was fortunate enough to have a friend on the island with an 8m half cab who's a charter operator\pro fisho who supplies the islands restaurants. He took me out 3 days and the fishing was the most unbelievable thing I have ever experienced! Pulling up red throat emperor (they call trumpey) 5 and 6 at a time up to 7kg on 200lb line with a 6 hook paternoster. Yellowfin tuna, big silver trevalley (they call ofey), yellowtail kingies by the hundreds. There was literally one stage where I could barely see through the crystal clear water for the kingies! and big grouper! There are two things you need to have in mind if thinking about a fishing trip to Norfolk or Lord Howe. First is that the seas out there get big, really big, and sometimes no one can go out fishing for months at a time, so pick your time of year and do some research. I was actually there for a friends wedding and was just lucky weathwer wise. Glass off with at least 50m vis in the water. The second thing is sharks. Big sharks and lots of them. I have never seen so many sharks. At times there was up to four circling the boat on the surface and there was no way to get a fish in in one piece. Even at the jetty's on the island there is nearly always constantly sharks circling underneath them in only 2m of crystal clear water, a very impressive sight. A lot of people shark fish from the shore and catch large Tigers and Great Whites. I saw many sharks landed while I was there. If I was to kayak fish there I would not go alone, I would have a shark shield and I would have to remember to pack my balls of steel. There are many good land based spots that give you access to big kings, trevalley and tuna if you don't mind climbing across some rocks. My friend landed a 10 kg trev off the jetty the day after I left and got busted up numerous times. Magical place that is like stepping back in time. I did not want to leave.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, food for thought there about the fishing and the biteys. 
Do our snapper run there around either of thise two islands or is it more a pelagic place?

I imagine the squid there would be an all year long species so close to the dropoffs? Any good well lit jetties to catch squid from?

Even doing a paddle tour of the islands would be better than not paddling at all.

Sounds like there are no greenzones or exclusion sones as far as fishing is concerend then huh?

I might pack the whole family up and head on over for a week to ten days next yr if things go well even if i do not get a chance to yak fish.

Jack.


----------



## seasquarie (Sep 25, 2008)

Norfolk Island - 6 hook paternosters mj? don't think you need worry about marine parks. I've fished there and loved it. Went to the old tip point and fished the rocks for big ofie! Loved the people and loved the place. Very quiet and slow and don't expect a flurry of night life. Just go to the rsl and express some interest in fishing and someone called "Christian" or "Buffett" will ask you out. No ramp just a crane on the wharf to lower the boats in. Agree, the swell is treacherous as is the bitey action (forget the yak). Enjoy the scenery, the land based fishing, a charter, and the general slow pace of the joint!
Oo roo.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Can't comment on the kayak fishing on Norfolk but I totally agree on the comment on big seas and dangerous conditions. Rock fishing there almost became my final resting place after I was washed in. And we couldn't go out on the charter either as the seas weren't favourable for the whole week we were there. That said, it is one of the most beautiful places on earth. (and great tax free shopping too hehe)


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, tax free shopping how many good tackle shops are there??? i bet the women have the place sewn up for jewellery, dresses, shoes and handbags if its tax free by now.

Maybe there is an avenue for a tax free duty free mega fishing shop / charter fishing business there to rival MoTackle or BCf?

I could see every serious fisho in aus doing a yrly run there for gear and a holiday to boot.

Jack.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

When I went to Lord Howe 10 years ago the was just one shack errrr shop......... errr that sold tax free ice cream ???????? I dint remember the beer being anycheaper either errrrr


----------



## jtrippa (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi went over to Lord Howe a few weeks back

Had an absolute ball. Lots of snorkelling a little bit of fishing.

Plane luggage limits restrict what you can bring over in the way of fishing tackle but lots of fishing charter trips out there.

Things are not cheap on the Island but that should not deter you too much as its definetly a must see in OZ.

There was one guy setting up a hobie outback as a rental for fishing while I was there so it may be ready to go by now.

I recommend jumping in the water and swimming around its truely amazing small sharks turtles kingfish drummer spangled emperor and a so much more 
I didn't want to leave 
Enjoy your trip ;-)


----------

